# Stoddard/BMK Carpet Mill



## Pyroninja (Oct 16, 2009)

Visited this place for the first time a few years ago, needless to say the rate at which it has decayed has increased exponetially due to the elements and with the aid of the local scum and pikeys...Returned earlier this year and again in June.

Stoddards came about in the 1860's with by a Mr.Arthur Francis Stoddard, a silk merchant from Massachusetts and started producing Paisley pattern carpets after aquiring a mill from brothers, John and Robert Ronald. By the 1870's he was producing rugs and stair pads with his own bad ass patented anti moth linings. By 1890 they had moved on to tapestry and full scale carpet production. 

In 2004 the company closed two plants and moved all its business here to the Kilmarnock site, mounting losses led to recievers being called in but this wasn't enough to save the site. 

It closed January 2005.

For the aquatic explorers out there you can find some of Stoddards carpets lining D Deck on RMS Titanic, the deck which was home to the first class dining room and the grand staircase seen in the film is to be found.

Anyway...pictures : )

External






Factory Floor





Loom





The Bog





Ventilation





Mess





Lab





The air craft hangar : )





Plant room





Ground Floor





On site power station





1st Floor





Funky Rug





Stairwell





This was a fork at one point...





The diggers have just recently moved in : (


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 16, 2009)

the pics are not working mate shame as i really want to see this report


----------



## Pyroninja (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah I've just realised what I've done wrong, it'll be fixed soon!


----------



## Pyroninja (Oct 16, 2009)

There...sorted


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 16, 2009)

I visited here last year (we were passing) and it was trashed then. The building you mention as a power plant I think was just the boiler house. I've been meaning to look up what happened to the other two factorys they had.

Is the site completely gone now?


----------



## tom83 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice report, and interesting history, especially the Titanic link

That fork makes me think Uri Gellar has Urbexed the site before you.......wonder if he will post a report up???


----------



## Adrenaline (Oct 17, 2009)

good pics, il need to get mines uploaded soon.

my mate just got some modeling pics done here.


----------



## wolfism (Oct 17, 2009)

Good selection of photos Pyro – shame that it's being demo'd.



Reaperman said:


> I've been meaning to look up what happened to the other two factorys they had.


AFAIK, at least one of them was flattened about 5 years ago, and a supermarket was built on the site – Pyro will have more idea of the specifics.


----------

